# 1, F, Central California *now with pics!*



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Central California
City/Town: Fresno area
Number of rats: 1
Gender: Female
Age(s): 1 year old
Name(s): Lucky
Colours: agouti hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Her previous owner couldn't keep her.
Temperament: She's nervous and not very socialized but I'm working on her.
Medical problems: She ahs mites right now but she's being treated for them.
Will the group be split: Well she's been a single rat all her life so far.
Transport available: Yes I can transport up to an hour from my home.
Other:
URL of Picturesictures will come soon.
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $10


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 1, F, Central California*

i'm assuming she's in quarantine right now, but if you have her long enough are you going to intro her with other rats? and if you do could you tell us how she does with them?


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: 1, F, Central California*

Yes she's in quarantine right now and in a different room from my own rats and I would love to give her some company but all my rats are unaltered males so I can't.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 1, F, Central California*

ah, well i guess the new owner will just have to see how she does. i hope she makes it through quarantine fine and has a home soon.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: 1, F, Central California*

Thanks! She deserves a good home.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Alex, I live in Fresno and wouldn't mind meeting her.

My husband wouldn't like the idea right now bc we just bought a house, decided to keep our most recent rescue dog, and things are stressful, but please let me know how she is doing during her QT.

By the time she is ready for a home, we may be ready to give her the time and attention that she deserves.

BTW, we have three females and one neutered male.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Thats great! I will definitely work with her and try and to calm her down a bit. She isn't used to be handled but I can work on that.

I don't know how she is with other rats though. I'm gonna PM you.


----------

